# Do 457 visa holders need to pay the MLS?



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Amaslam,

Hope you are well. You have given me a lot of info. in my thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ease-help-me-decide-if-switch-oz-worth-3.html

I thank you a lot for that again .. I have decided to make the move to Aus., coz I don't have a job in the US right now, and the best thing would be to gain some international experience and also try out a new lifestyle. I know you had mentioned about 457 visa holders being exempt from the MLS and Medicare levy in one your posts in my thread. But I called a few private health insurance companies and I have gotten varying responses from all of them and I'm quite confused as a result.

My company recommended one particular Health Insurer called IMAN -Australia. They had some cheaper insurance rates, the most economical and reliable plan (120 Plan) cost me around $83 a month. The link is below,

IMAN Australian Health Plans - Health Plans for Temporary Residents Working in Australia
IMAN Australian Health Plans - Health Plans for Temporary Residents Working in Australia

But when I called them and asked them if I would be exempt from the MLS, they say that I would NOT because I need to take some other form of private insurance etc. and that they are only offering these plans for the 457 visa purpose. I'm confused there. I thought being a 457 visa holder with an Indian passport would automatically make me exempt from MLS? Or is the insurance company providing me with incorrect information?

I also remember you saying that I need to fill out a MLS exempt form and give it to my company when I start working for them. How would I show my company that I am MLS exempt? Do I need to get some letter from the government to prove it?

Oh well, I guess I'm still confused about the whole process. I also called Medibank Australia, and they had a $150 p/month insurance plan for overseas visitor health cover and they said that I would be exempt from MLS if I took their plan. This again added to my confusion.

So any help or correct info. about the whole MLS exemption procedures would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Reply from Amaslam:*

Hi Sanjeev:

Plain and simple you don't have to pay MLS (the insurance companies don't always know this). The one offering the $83/month plan may not actually be valid for you (that is closer to a resident rate). I know for sure Medibank Private plan is valid as I was on one 6 yrs ago.

To help you out here is the link from the ATO:
Medicare levy exemption

The exemption is not from insurance rate anyway, it's mainly from an additional levy charged from your paycheck so it's a reduction of the tax you pay to ATO.



sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> 
> Hope you are well. You have given me a lot of info. in my thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ease-help-me-decide-if-switch-oz-worth-3.html
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

sanjeev555 said:


> *Reply from Amaslam:*
> 
> Hi Sanjeev:
> 
> ...


Hi Amaslam,

I called the company offering the $83 p/month plan, and they said all their plans listed on the website (even the $60 p/month plan) are valid for the 457 visa. But they say it wont be valid for the MLS.

But I guess if I'm automatically valid for the MLS, I might as well take the $83p/month plan as it offers the same level of benefits as the $150p/month plan from Medibank. Your thoughts?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Get the PDS (the documents about what the insurance provides). It should say somewhere within that this covers visitors to AU or foreign residents without PR. Otherwise I would be suspicious. 

You don't have to purchase beforehand to get a PDS (Product Disclosure Statement).



sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> 
> I called the company offering the $83 p/month plan, and they said all their plans listed on the website (even the $60 p/month plan) are valid for the 457 visa. But they say it wont be valid for the MLS.
> 
> But I guess if I'm automatically valid for the MLS, I might as well take the $83p/month plan as it offers the same level of benefits as the $150p/month plan from Medibank. Your thoughts?


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Get the PDS (the documents about what the insurance provides). It should say somewhere within that this covers visitors to AU or foreign residents without PR. Otherwise I would be suspicious.
> 
> You don't have to purchase beforehand to get a PDS (Product Disclosure Statement).


It does say on the mainpage of the website, that all the plans cover the requirements for the 457 visa. *"All Plans comply with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) health benefit requirements (visa condition 8501) for 457 and other 400 series visas."*

And it was recommended by my employer for 457 visa holders, so I'm guessing they are right. Here is the PDS of the 120 plan (which is $83 a month).

http://www.austhealth.com/documents/120ScheduleofBenefits-Effective21Sep2009.pdf

The only thing this insurance company said was, that if I needed to be exempt from MLS, I needed to take out basic private health insurance from another of their sister company like NIB etc. Maybe as you said, they are not really sure about the rules and the exemption categories for the MLS.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it meets the minimum requirement. I remember when I was on my Medibank Private plan I also had GP visits and Dental covered (eye checks as well). This isn't mentioned in the link you sent so I think you are covered for hospital and surgery but not for regular preventative care (GP visits and dental). I think you'll need to find out what a GP charges or a Dentist charges when there isn't any insurance behind it. Also as a 457 you'll pay the full amount for prescriptions as the subsidized Medicare pricing will not be available to you. 

Hopefully you are in good health so healthcare does not become a burden for you. but if you feel very concerned on this point then going for PR sooner is an option you can pursue.

Good luck 



sanjeev555 said:


> It does say on the mainpage of the website, that all the plans cover the requirements for the 457 visa. *"All Plans comply with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) health benefit requirements (visa condition 8501) for 457 and other 400 series visas."*
> 
> And it was recommended by my employer for 457 visa holders, so I'm guessing they are right. Here is the PDS of the 120 plan (which is $83 a month).
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I think it meets the minimum requirement. I remember when I was on my Medibank Private plan I also had GP visits and Dental covered (eye checks as well). This isn't mentioned in the link you sent so I think you are covered for hospital and surgery but not for regular preventative care (GP visits and dental). I think you'll need to find out what a GP charges or a Dentist charges when there isn't any insurance behind it. Also as a 457 you'll pay the full amount for prescriptions as the subsidized Medicare pricing will not be available to you.
> 
> Hopefully you are in good health so healthcare does not become a burden for you. but if you feel very concerned on this point then going for PR sooner is an option you can pursue.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Amaslam, Thanks for your reply. Yes, this plan offers 100% cover for inpatient treatment. And it also pays upto 100% of the MBS fee for outpatient treatment (which I'm guessing is the GP visits? Don't doctors normally charge more than the MBS fee?)...I read that 457 visa holders are not covered for outpatient prescription medicines, which is pretty sad if you ask me. But I think this plan covers inpatient pharmaceuticals during hospitalization.

I am in pretty good health at the moment, and should do well with just the basic covers. I can always bring some basic medicines from my home country in the event of basic illness or cold symptoms. I guess I will go ahead and take this plan for the moment, and can think of upgrading/changing if the situation demands it when I get to Oz.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Sanjeev:

Good if it covers GP visits. Do find out more about this out-patient cover if that means the GP visits or only visits at a hospital. 

Not all GPs charge more than the MBS schedule fee. You will find GPs that 'bulk bill' and that means they charge only the MBS schedule fee and not higher. That means the GP visit is essentially 'free' (meaning I don't pay anything when I show my Medicare card and see the doctor). 

If you go for PR (which most people do) then you will be eligible for Medicare and can get bulk billed. For now as a 457 you will need to make a claim to the insurance everytime you visit the doctor.

Mainly you'll see a GP around the time seasons change as people get colds and flus around that time. Other than that no real health issues. Do watch out for obesity if you don't have an active lifestyle as that can lead to other more serious health problems. It's too easy as in IT you sit all day and must make efforts to have some physical activity in your life. 



sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Amaslam, Thanks for your reply. Yes, this plan offers 100% cover for inpatient treatment. And it also pays upto 100% of the MBS fee for outpatient treatment (which I'm guessing is the GP visits? Don't doctors normally charge more than the MBS fee?)...I read that 457 visa holders are not covered for outpatient prescription medicines, which is pretty sad if you ask me. But I think this plan covers inpatient pharmaceuticals during hospitalization.
> 
> I am in pretty good health at the moment, and should do well with just the basic covers. I can always bring some basic medicines from my home country in the event of basic illness or cold symptoms. I guess I will go ahead and take this plan for the moment, and can think of upgrading/changing if the situation demands it when I get to Oz.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sanjeev555 said:


> It does say on the mainpage of the website, that all the plans cover the requirements for the 457 visa. *"All Plans comply with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) health benefit requirements (visa condition 8501) for 457 and other 400 series visas."*
> 
> And it was recommended by my employer for 457 visa holders, so I'm guessing they are right. Here is the PDS of the 120 plan (which is $83 a month).
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjeev, I don't want to confuse you any more but we've taken the IMAN health insurance as we're hoping to go on the 457 Visa (but not indian passport). It's all above board and they are actually in the list of recommended Australia Health Insuance Companies found in the Immigration webpage. We too were a bit wary on their web page. But they have been really good and they even sent a DIAC compliance letter as this is now required as part of the visa condition since 14th September 09. we're joining the 390 Family plan. They were very helpful and true to theior word as within 24 hours they had sent the DIAC covering letter to us as well as our migration agent, all that we needed to pay was $50 and the plan does not start til we land in OZ. As part of the new visa 457 condition unless you are eligible for Medicare you will need to have some private health insurance set up. The NIB is a plan that you can take out when you become PR. Just make sure that the plan that you have will be sufficient for DIAC approval as our migration agaent had advised that the 390 or 320 plans were better for us as we were a family and that the DIAc would not ahve any problems with this. the only difference is that as we are British Citizens we are eligible to enrol onto medicare straightaway so will only need the insurance temporarily.

I hope that info was useful to you as I didn't want to add any more confusion, best of luck

xx Satty


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hi Sanjeev, I don't want to confuse you any more but we've taken the IMAN health insurance as we're hoping to go on the 457 Visa (but not indian passport). It's all above board and they are actually in the list of recommended Australia Health Insuance Companies found in the Immigration webpage. We too were a bit wary on their web page. But they have been really good and they even sent a DIAC compliance letter as this is now required as part of the visa condition since 14th September 09. we're joining the 390 Family plan. They were very helpful and true to theior word as within 24 hours they had sent the DIAC covering letter to us as well as our migration agent, all that we needed to pay was $50 and the plan does not start til we land in OZ. As part of the new visa 457 condition unless you are eligible for Medicare you will need to have some private health insurance set up. The NIB is a plan that you can take out when you become PR. Just make sure that the plan that you have will be sufficient for DIAC approval as our migration agaent had advised that the 390 or 320 plans were better for us as we were a family and that the DIAc would not ahve any problems with this. the only difference is that as we are British Citizens we are eligible to enrol onto medicare straightaway so will only need the insurance temporarily.
> 
> I hope that info was useful to you as I didn't want to add any more confusion, best of luck
> 
> xx Satty


Hi Satty,

Many thanks for your reply and clarifications ...Its good to know someone else whose going the same route as me w.r.t visa and health insurance. I signed up for the 120 plan yesterday myself. The only difference was, since I was going to arrive in Aus. in Dec., IMAN asked me to pay for the first month of the plan instead of just the $50 to get the certificate. I did the application online and they said that the plan won't start until I arrive in Oz. I'm still waiting on them to send the HIC and other relevant documents, but they said they would do so early next week.

By the way, Have you already got your 457 visa approved? Which city in Oz. are you moving to, and when? 

The only bad thing about IMAN so far has been the lack of knowledge of the MLS exemption by any of their Customer service representatives. They ask me to take private basic cover from NIB to avoid the MLS, but when I go to the NIB website, it clearly says that the health plans are only for PR's in there. In any case, I think amaslam has better experience with this, and he should be right about 457's not having to pay the MLS. I guess I will find out for sure once I move there.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Satty,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply and clarifications ...Its good to know someone else whose going the same route as me w.r.t visa and health insurance. I signed up for the 120 plan yesterday myself. The only difference was, since I was going to arrive in Aus. in Dec., IMAN asked me to pay for the first month of the plan instead of just the $50 to get the certificate. I did the application online and they said that the plan won't start until I arrive in Oz. I'm still waiting on them to send the HIC and other relevant documents, but they said they would do so early next week.
> 
> ...


Hi sanjeev,

Glad to hear that I didn't confuse you any further. We too had to check and re-check everything as I hate parting with my hard-earned cash unless it's for a good cause. We were originally hoping to come out by end of November and did not have to pay anything apart from $50 for the certificate which was emailed the next day to us. Our meds have all passed it was exciting checking the app form online as it seemed to move very quickly. But there's been a slight hic-cup from the employers side as they got some wording incorrect in the contract of the job that had to be submitted from their side. (we were so close to our dream....). So unfortunately to avoid any problems or visa refusal the agent has had to retract the application form and will be resubmitting it correctly again next week. Apparantly, we got told there had been loads of visa 457 app forms retracted as the wordings of the job descriptions did not meet the DIAC's requirements. It's very silly as anyone can flower up the words it's the qualifications, experience and knowledge that should be important. We're going to QLD hopefully, what about you? are you going on your own or with family. My sisters neice who is from Punjab has already gone over to Adelaide on student visa and says that it was well worth it. 

As for the insurance you just need to let IMAN know when you're arriving and then they action it. On our DIAC compliance letter we gave a start date of November but we can extend this free of charge. I don't know about the MLS as we don't need to pay for this but as UK has a reciprocal agreement with Aus we will be going onto their medicare as soon as possible and yes the NIB is only for PR's. I think i must have sent at least 8-9 emails to IMAN for further clarification before I was happy with them, but so far touch wood they have been good.

Our visa app is about to start all over again so you will most likely get there before us. Just let me know how you get on as it's true there isn't alot of people who go over on the 457's. 

take care, Satty


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Satty,

Glad to know you have everything worked out with regards to your insurance. Although its very frustrating to know that of all the people, your employer would have messed up on something which has delayed your app. Don't worry, it might be all for the good, and you can realize your Oz. dream soon. 

Do you know how many weeks/months it took for you to get everything approved from the date you applied for the 457? Did you apply by yourself or through a migration agent? As for me, my employment starts on the Dec 8th tentatively, and I have only just started my visa processing. So I hope I get it approved before my start date. The only issue might be with medicals, as there are no online processing medical centers close to where I live. And I heard that manual processing medical centers can delay the visa application as well, because of the time it takes for the health paper work to get to the Oz. office. Did you get your medicals done in an online center or a manual center? 

Anyways, I'm going there as a single (still pretty young to be married ) and heading to Melbourne, Vic. I need to start my research on rental apts. and housemates and stuff. Have been slacking so far on that regard. My employer is paying a bit for my relocation, so I guess I can stay in a hotel for a week or two and leisurely look at neighborhoods and apts. once I get there as well.

And one last thing I always wondered was, a lot of British citizens seem to be immigrating to Oz. Is there something in the UK you don't like that you think is better in Oz? Or is it just for a new experience? As for me, I have lived in the US for the last 6 years, and have liked it here. But with the economy now, I dont have a job here, and I was fortunate to get one in Oz. I'm making the move as I think its a good time to get some more international exposure on the resume and also its a good chance to see a whole new world. I'd love to move to Europe, preferably London, in a few years and work/live there as well. Europe has always been one of my dreams ever since I visited a few countries this year. Do you see any drawbacks with working in Europe, since you have been there most of your life?

Best,
Sanjeev.



sattystevens said:


> Hi sanjeev,
> 
> Glad to hear that I didn't confuse you any further. We too had to check and re-check everything as I hate parting with my hard-earned cash unless it's for a good cause. We were originally hoping to come out by end of November and did not have to pay anything apart from $50 for the certificate which was emailed the next day to us. Our meds have all passed it was exciting checking the app form online as it seemed to move very quickly. But there's been a slight hic-cup from the employers side as they got some wording incorrect in the contract of the job that had to be submitted from their side. (we were so close to our dream....). So unfortunately to avoid any problems or visa refusal the agent has had to retract the application form and will be resubmitting it correctly again next week. Apparantly, we got told there had been loads of visa 457 app forms retracted as the wordings of the job descriptions did not meet the DIAC's requirements. It's very silly as anyone can flower up the words it's the qualifications, experience and knowledge that should be important. We're going to QLD hopefully, what about you? are you going on your own or with family. My sisters neice who is from Punjab has already gone over to Adelaide on student visa and says that it was well worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Satty,
> 
> Glad to know you have everything worked out with regards to your insurance. Although its very frustrating to know that of all the people, your employer would have messed up on something which has delayed your app. Don't worry, it might be all for the good, and you can realize your Oz. dream soon.
> 
> ...


This has always been our dream since me and my OH met. People talk about winning the lottery and having lots of comfort all that we ever talked about was where we want to live, the country has never changed just a few more obstacles along the way. I thank God that Mark has the experience and skills that they want as otherwise we wouldn't have been able to get over until retirement age. Luckily our kids are also wanting this and I just hope that we are in time to give them a start for their future. UK is UK, some like it but alot has changed with the economy and there's alot of depression going round as no-one knows if their job is safe. I've been told that my job will be redundant come February but if I can get to OZ I don't really care. So what does Gordon Brown do? He opens the gates for Immigrants to be able to come to the UK. Where before there was certain standards of education or skills that has now been lowered. (I can just imagine someone saying that about us ex-pats, so can really sympathise with Australians during the recession). 

I think that we are being realistic that it will be a struggle initially until we get used to their way of life. But the forum has really helped and prepared us to reality but no-one will ever know what our reaction will be til we get there.

So Sanjeev, truthfully why are you leaving the US and not trying say Canada or UK. 

XX Satty


----------



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Satty,

You are right, the economy is still in a pretty sad state right now at most countries of the world (especially the US and UK). I've heard that Aus. hasn't been affected much by the economic downturn though. The only reason I'm leaving the US is because I lost my job, and I was on a work visa here..And the rules are simple, If I don't find another job within 30 days of losing one, your status becomes invalid. I did apply to a lot of countries for jobs including Canada, the UK, Aus, Singapore etc...But the only offer I've received has been from Aus...

Considering my situation, I thought might as well move and make the most out of the opportunity even with the drop in salary from the US job to the Aus job (I was planning on applying for an Independent PR anyway to Aus. and I think this would make it easier now). I have really enjoyed living in the US for the last 6 years, but at the same time have grown tired of the rules imposed by the Immigration dept. on legal immigrants here...Sometimes I think illegal immigrants have it easy in the US. Besides, with the economy in the US, there are really not many jobs right now. I did interview with a lot of companies and they really liked me, but I just have not been offered a job coz of the economy. And there is no saying when the situation will improve. I guess instead of sitting around and doing nothing, I might as well go to a new country and gain some more international experience with work and life.

I can always come back to the U.S at some point in the future if needed and if I get a job here again. I see it is a bit easy for Immigrants to go to the UK right now, especially with the Tier 1 visa right? But I guess Immigration is always a double edged sword. On one hand, it helps the country's economy by more people contributing to the workforce etc...On the other hand, in tough economic times, its usually the citizens of the country that lose out more than Immigrants. So I can see where you are coming from. But I guess in today's world, its every man for himself.

Anyways, are you moving to Brisbane? If you do make it to Melbourne, do let me know coz It'll always be good to get to know new people in a new place. I hope everything works out for the best for you and you get your visa sorted out soon. I will keep you updated on my status as well!

Cheers 



sattystevens said:


> This has always been our dream since me and my OH met. People talk about winning the lottery and having lots of comfort all that we ever talked about was where we want to live, the country has never changed just a few more obstacles along the way. I thank God that Mark has the experience and skills that they want as otherwise we wouldn't have been able to get over until retirement age. Luckily our kids are also wanting this and I just hope that we are in time to give them a start for their future. UK is UK, some like it but alot has changed with the economy and there's alot of depression going round as no-one knows if their job is safe. I've been told that my job will be redundant come February but if I can get to OZ I don't really care. So what does Gordon Brown do? He opens the gates for Immigrants to be able to come to the UK. Where before there was certain standards of education or skills that has now been lowered. (I can just imagine someone saying that about us ex-pats, so can really sympathise with Australians during the recession).
> 
> I think that we are being realistic that it will be a struggle initially until we get used to their way of life. But the forum has really helped and prepared us to reality but no-one will ever know what our reaction will be til we get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sanjeev555 said:


> Hi Satty,
> 
> You are right, the economy is still in a pretty sad state right now at most countries of the world (especially the US and UK). I've heard that Aus. hasn't been affected much by the economic downturn though. The only reason I'm leaving the US is because I lost my job, and I was on a work visa here..And the rules are simple, If I don't find another job within 30 days of losing one, your status becomes invalid. I did apply to a lot of countries for jobs including Canada, the UK, Aus, Singapore etc...But the only offer I've received has been from Aus...
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjeev, I wish you all the best with your move to Aus. It's a shame that you lost your job in US, but this is also a risk that "we all" are taking when immigrating to OZ esp on the 457 Visa. This is the best time for you to start afresh as it gets harder and harder with a family as there's so much to think about first. I hope that as soon as we are able to we will apply for the PR as until then we will always never be "secure". It would be lovely for all of us to have a get together as we definately need more friends and the best friends are the ones that can understand what we've gone through. I just hope it doesn't take too long for us to get there that youv'e settled down down and married with a few kids, LOL. This is probably the indian in me talking. Big sis asking you "when are you going to settle down and marry, you need a family"LOL. Let me know how your visa timeline is getting on as at the present moment we are dealing with our house buyer who is threatening to pull out, (polite version of him is he's an idiot anyway, so I'm not sure it'll bother us just the sale will probably take longer as coming close to xmas)Mum would probably say this is a sign, (hopefully that our bad times are ending and the good times will now start ). 

take Care Satty


----------

